# Wireless router for blocking Gambling



## JPR7866 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a wireless router that that allows me to block gambling applications. Anyone know of one?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Most routers have the ability to block certain domains or IP addresses. You could also use a service like OpenDNS to block certain sites.


----------



## touk.e (Apr 29, 2011)

JPR7866 said:


> I'm looking to buy a wireless router that that allows me to block gambling applications. Anyone know of one?


Try OpenDNS


----------



## hcltouch (Mar 23, 2011)

For this purpose you can use Linksys WRT160N


----------

